# logitech QuickCam messenger USB

## fastMoon

Hi, I'm trying to install my webcam by:

  v4l in kernel  (there's no further driver-module for my Logitech QuickCam Messenger )

  qc-usb (although this module probably was'nt intended for this particular webcam )

it does'nt work..... any ideas ?

anyone who has this webcam working under gentoo ?

----------

## GroennDemon

IIRC it's the same as some Philips cam.

Google is your friend.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

fastMoon,

Get the devices VendorID and ProductID by looking in /proc/bus/usb/devices. Theres lots of stuff on the web but so far its all bad news.

----------

## frameRATE

any luck with this cam yet?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

frameRATE,

Post the info I requested above please and I'll see what I can find out.

----------

## frameRATE

doesn't seem to be showing up, what can I do to fix this since I just plugged it in?

----------

## JackBak

You will have to go into the kernel rebuild world to make sure the pwc (Philips Web Cam) drive is installed. The Logitech quick cams use the Philips drivers.

```
# cd /usr/src/linux

# make menuconfig
```

Now go to Device Drivers -> USB Support -> USB Philips Cameras

make sure that is selected as either a module or built into the kernel, if it is not select it as a module and then exit out of the configuration utility saving your changes. Now you must rebuild your kernel and install it, this is best done by following the Gentoo documentation try here http://www.gentoo.org/doc/en/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=7

looking at the "Compiling and Installing" section of "7.c. Default: Manual Configuration"

After loading your new pwc module (if you built it that way)

```
# modprobe pwc
```

you should be able to plug the camera into the USB port a run it.

----------

## tightcode

I just now have decided to try to get my Logitech Quickcam Messenger working in Gentoo as well although as NeddySeagoon announced, the news doesn't look good at all. Results from lsusb report:

Bus 001 Device 005: ID 046d:08f0 Logitech, Inc.

A quick search reveals this: http://www.qbik.ch/usb/devices/showdev.php?id=2867

It would appear there is no luck but I would very much like to be proven wrong... please ?

If anyone has any further suggestions, wants further information, or anything at all really just let me know. I would like to see this through.

Cheers,

TightCode

Post Scriptum: I think the Philips Web Cam (PWC) is the Quickcam 4000 Pro and more expensive Logitechs only, but I may be wrong.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

tightcode,

This page may be worth a read http://www.linux.com/howtos/Webcam-HOWTO/devices.shtml (see section 4.5) other sites sjow its a work in progress for your camera.

The pwc (Phillips) driver supports a lot of cameras.

I don't hold out much hope right now though.

----------

